
VW fined one billion euro by German prosecutors over dieselgate - Tomte
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-volkswagen-emissions-dieselgate/vw-fined-one-billion-euro-by-german-prosecutors-over-dieselgate-idUSKBN1J92AI
======
Tomte
Maximum fine by law is 5 million Euros, but the prosecutor can seize illegal
profits and set those at 995 millions.

